# Ram OC (Wie die Werbung besagt?)



## Dr-Zoidberg85 (2. März 2018)

Moin, moin leeve Lüt, 

vor nicht allzu langer Zeit habe ich mir folgenden Arbeitsspeicher gekauft: CMR16GX4M2C3466C16

In dem kleinen Werbevideo auf der Corsair Webseite wird der Ram (soweit ich des Englischen mächtig bin) mit einem hohen Übertaktungspotential angepriesen. Nun müssen die anderen Komponenten des PCs ebenfalls beim übertakten mitspielen, so weit so klar.

Ich habe die Riegel gemäß der QVL der Hauptplatine auf 3200 MHz bei CL 16, 18, 18, 35 laufen.

Ich würde gerne die Latenzen schärfer einstellen (CL 14, 16, 16, 34). Laut Corsairs Werbevideo sollte der Ram keinen Schaden davon tragen (suggeriert). Aber wie sieht es wirklich aus? Ich kann es mir nicht leisten, dass irgendetwas kaputt geht.

Was ist eure Empfehlung diesbezüglich? An den Timings herumspielen oder so lassen? Ich hatte es einfach mal probiert den Standardtackt 3466 MHz einzustellen, aber damit funktioniert es nicht.

Über Reaktionen, Erfahrungsberichte oder Ideen eurerseits würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Weitere PC Komponenten: Prozessor: R5 1600x, Mainboard: Asus Prime x370 pro, Festplatte: Crucial mx300


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2018)

Ein Ryzen, der mit 3200er läuft, ist gut im Rennen. Die Timings knapp einzustellen, kannst Du machen, aber Fehlberechnungen werden zunehmen.
Kaputt geht da nichts, aber es wird nicht zwingend schneller, wenn jede zehnte Berechnung doppelt ausgeführt werden muss. Testen ist und bleibt
testen. Ich falte gerne und vergleiche unterschiedliche OC Einstellungen über 24h Faltleistung. Und gerade da habe ich eindeutig festgestellt, das
zu hohe Grafikkarten Takte kontraproduktiv sind. Spiele sind etwas anderes, dann ist da halt mal ein Schatten falsch  berechnet


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. März 2018)

Wollte grad nach der Plattform fragen... und schon ist es Nachgetragen 

Also mit 3200 MHz solltest du zufrieden sein und schärfere Timings wären gut für dein Ego, aber merken würdest du das nicht.


----------



## IronAngel (2. März 2018)

Scharfe Timings können im CPU Limit durch aus nochmal ein paar % Leistung bringen, aber ob das nötig ist musst du selbst wissen. Ich denke die 3200 MHZ sollten locker langen.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg85 (2. März 2018)

Vielen, vielen Dank schon einmal für eure tollen und schnellen Antworten! Ich freue mich, dass es hier solch ein aktives Forum ist.


----------

